# Code 01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications HELP!!!



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

I'm pretty sure after posting in other forums this is a failed ABS pump. 
So I have a few questions:
Firstly, what is an ABS pump? After calling my dealership parts department who had absolutely no idea what I was talking about, they thought it was the ABS controller. Are the ABS Controller and the ABS pump one and the same?
Secondly, How do I know what part # fits my car? I know there were rolling mechanical changes with the ABS controller in early 2001, and my car is an early 2001. How do I know which part I have without taking apart my car.
Thirdly, I'll probably be selling this piece of crap sometime in the next 10,000 or so miles. I dont' want to spend $1,000 on a new ABS pump. There are a bunch of used parted-out ones on here for sale. Is this a good or a bad idea?
And lastly, how can I be sure this is a failed ABS pump and not something else? I have a VAG-COM, btw.
Thanks so mcuh guys. I tried searching, but I couldn't find any of this information, and the guys at the parts departmetn are clueless.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Code 01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications HELP!!! (VarLordahl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

Have you tested *in a safe area* the ABS? 
I would suggest you post in the VAGCOM forum if you haven't already, Rostech are good at giving advaise as long as it's VAG COM codes.


----------

